# LOST small blue camera, Stone Creek falls, Grand Canyon



## JCCanuck (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello,
In one of those moments of sheer forgetfulness I forgot my small blue Panasonic point and shoot camera by the Stone Creek falls, a short hike up from the Colorado River in the Grand Canyon. Left it there July 26th. By the time I noticed it was not possible to go back up river.
The images on the camera are more important to me than the actual hardware. Any assistance locating the camera would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance!!

Cheers,
James

Email: [email protected]


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I was there on 8/1 and did not see it. Sorry!


----------

